

Persistence, Decisions, Disruption and Exits - comatose_kid
http://thresholdimpact.com/2013/05/05/a-conversation-on-entrepreneurship-part-four/

======
comatose_kid
Very insightful post about entrepreneurship by Canadian entrepreneur Dr. Ray
Muzyka (BioWare founder).

Among the many interesting points:

"For the first five years of BioWare, myself and my co-founder Dr. Greg
Zeschuk didn’t pay ourselves a salary, but we kept at it even though it was
painful at times for us as founders. We believed that we and our team were
building something valuable and this kept us going."

